# Looking for help with frame in Toronto/Markham



## many408 (Dec 14, 2022)

There's a fellow in the Markham area trying to sell a frame I'd like; he won't pack or ship. It's a nice enough frame (and my size) for me to ask for help from strangers - so if you are local to him and would do what he won't please let me know. 

All costs+ covered by me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Where is Markham?


----------



## many408 (Dec 14, 2022)

part of the Greater Toronto Area of Ontario, Canada.


----------



## bicyclebits01 (Dec 17, 2022)

many408-

Where are you located in terms of needing shipping?


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2022)

bicyclebits01 said:


> many408-
> 
> Where are you located in terms of needing shipping?



I believe he is in Nova Scotia, he has mentioned it in past posts.


----------

